# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Phút giây thật lòng

## dungtran

Trên giường bệnh, người sắp chết nắm chặt tay ông bạn nối khố, cũng là người hùn vốn làm ăn chung, nói trong hơi thở đứt quãng:

- Đến lúc này... tớ phải cho cậu biết một sự thật... mà tớ chôn giấu bấy lâu nay... Nếu không nói ra được... tớ sẽ chẳng thể nào yên lòng nhắm mắt...

Người bạn cảm động:

- Tớ đây, cậu nói đi!

- Nghe này!.. Chính tớ đã lấy trộm 100 triệu trong két sắt của công ty... Chính tớ là người bán bí quyết công nghệ cho một hãng đối thủ... Tớ thật là tồi tệ!.. Tha thứ cho tớ nhé!..Chưa hết đâu!.. Tớ... và vợ cậu... đã... ngủ với nhau... - Người hấp hối nấc lên và trào nước mắt.

- Anh bạn thân mến! - Người kia nắm chặt tay bạn. - Đừng tự dằn vặt mình nữa! Tớ sẵn lòng tha thứ cho cậu và cũng nói luôn để cậu đỡ ân hận: Chính tớ là người đã đầu độc cậu.

----------

